# 12 month of the hottest Texas BCC Models Calendar



## Mikalo (Apr 24, 2012)

The Calendar is in stock. 12 month of the hottest Texas BCC Models. $25 each. Will ship $5 or contact me at 972-815-3952 Can make arrangements to pick up in the DFW area
http://www.pmeempire.com/product/bcc-model-calendar-2016/


----------

